# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Стихотворения на русском языке

## Carrauntoohil

Я очень люблю английские стихотворения. Они помогают улучшить и произношение, и понимание речи на слух.
Буду выкладывать свои любимые стихотворения на русском (голос, текст, иллюстрации) . Надеюсь, это поможет тем, кто учит русский. 
Сегодня выкладываю "БАГАЖ" Автор С.Я. Маршак.  _(Удалено.  Rapid share нам не подходит. Л.)_

----------


## Lampada

> ...Сегодня выкладываю "БАГАЖ" Автор С.Я. Маршак.
> (Удалено.  Rapid share нам не подходит. Л.)

 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  
С.Я. Маршак  *Багаж* 
Дама сдавала в багаж:
Диван,
Чемодан,
Саквояж,
Картину,
Корзину,
Картонку
И маленькую собачонку. 
Выдали даме на станции
Четыре зелёных квитанции
О том, что получен багаж:
Диван,
Чемодан,
Саквояж,
Картина,
Корзина,
Картонка
И маленькая собачонка. 
Вещи везут на перрон.
Кидают в открытый вагон.
Готово. Уложен багаж:
Диван,
Чемодан,
Саквояж,
Картина,
Корзина,
Картонка
И маленькая собачонка. 
Но только раздался звонок,
Удрал из вагона щенок.
Хватились на станции Дно:
Потеряно место одно.
В испуге считают багаж:
Диван,
Чемодан,
Саквояж,
Картина,
Корзина,
Картонка...
- Товарищи!
Где собачонка? 
Вдруг видят: стоит у колёс
Огромный взъерошенный пёс.
Поймали его - и в багаж,
Туда, где лежал саквояж,
Картина,
Корзина,
Картонка,
Где прежде была собачонка. 
Приехали в город Житомир.
Носильщик пятнадцатый номер
Везёт на тележке багаж:
Диван,
Чемодан,
Саквояж,
Картину,
Корзину,
Картонку,
А сзади ведут собачонку. 
Собака-то как зарычит.
А барыня как закричит:
- Разбойники! Воры! Уроды!
Собака - не той породы! 
Швырнула она чемодан,
Ногой отпихнула диван,
Картину,
Корзину,
Картонку...
- Отдайте мою собачонку! 
- Позвольте, мамаша На станции,
Согласно багажной квитанции,
От вас получили багаж:
Диван,
Чемодан,
Саквояж,
Картину,
Корзину,
Картонку
И маленькую собачонку.
Однако
За время пути
Собака
Могла подрасти!

----------


## Carrauntoohil

Отличный ресурс. Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZU6zo1I80   НЕБЕСНАЯ ЛИСА УЛЕТАЕТ В НЕБЕСА.  
Фрагменты небольшой поэмы  _Если лечь ногами строго на юг — то 
        приснится тебе Санкт-Петербург.
        Если лечь ногами спать на восток — 
        то приснится тебе Владивосток.
        Ну а ляжешь спать на север головой —
        то придет к тебе пустынный прибой.
        А придет к тебе пустая полоса —
        значит, дом твой улетел в небеса.          1.          Если где он и есть — этот странный летающий дом,         с занавеской и ветром в кровати, — лихой и горбатый,         то он был только там, где мы спали с тобою вдвоем,         как с отцом, как с сестрой, как с лисой, как с собакой и с братом,         через стенку с Васильевной Анной (соседкою) — в сердце моем.          — Я тебя не отдам, — говорил, — я тебя никому не отдам,         в белых брюках твоих: ни грохочущим грузовикам,         ни случайности глупой, ни смерти, ни сожравшим твой мозг лопухам,         а вот девочке — с нежною шеей и именем Аня —         отдам.           Только слишком уж явно         лиса усмехнулась — в усы,         только были у нашей лисы два хвоста невъебенной красы,         только слишком уж крупная рана — на шее у Ани цвела,         а сегодня Васильевна Анна — соседка — во сне умерла.           — Ты заметил,         как слишком по-русски         всю жизнь тосковала лиса? —         Улетает сегодня         лисица твоя в небеса.          2.          .........................................         ...........................................         ...........................................         ...............................................            Не знаю, война не война, сон не сон, бог не бог, или просто так было         надо,         но сходили, называется, за хлебушком — а ведь спали, никому не мешали         (я голышом в одеяле, собака на одеяле:         и ведь даже ни в Тбилиси, ни в Цхинвали).         И вдруг раскололся дом.         То ли ударило НАТО, то ли взорвался газ.         Я-то проснуться успел, но спала, как убитая, такса.         Разлетелись на пять кусков света, и вот уже - нету нас.          ...смерть не смерть, дым не дым, рай не рай, ад не ад, дом не дом.         Каждый летит один, каждый думает о своем.            3.          Собака летит в небеса, не проснувшись, и сновидит сладкую думу:         хорошо я устроилась — не зовут меня на притравку,         на охоту не тянут — чтоб лису пошугать, погонять,         а то схватит лисица меня,         понесет, как слюнявый тапок         (за синие горы, за темные реки, за смеркающиеся леса),         буду я в лисьих зубах болтаться, как мертвая тряпка,         мордой своей по ромашкам, летящим навстречу, стучать...          Я же лечу и думаю: вот порвали мне, суки, шавку,         где же теперь я буду Чуню мою искать?          — Ведь любил я тебя, моя Жучка, мой Мухтар, Белый клык и Барбос,         за то, что так сладко и чудно — всё в тебе и сплелось, и срослось,         за глупые взгляды, и трусость, и за ухо твое — на бегу,         а за мертвые раны и брюхо я тебя не люблю (не могу).          Что я буду — понимаешь — представлять?         Ухо к носу, лапы к брюху приставлять?         Как тебя окучивать? —         Хвостик в попу вкручивать?          Для взлетевших в нашу даль         хвостик — лишняя деталь.          Руки — на юге,         Уши — на севере...         Как же мне тебя любить,         чтобы мне поверили?          В общем, война не война, сон не сон, смерть не смерть, жизнь не жизнь,         дым не дым.         Каждый летит в пустоту, каждый думает, что любим.            4.  (К слову сказать, мне всегда казалось, что в любом стихотвореньи, в самом важном слове есть какой-то лишний слог. Например, вот слово «столтворенье» (беру от фонаря, с потолка). В уме, в подглазной тьме оно слышится именно так. А вытянешь всю строфу на бумагу: и понятно, что надо писать «столпотворенье». Лишний слог — это «по». По-временить, по-любить, по-вы-по-ласкивать. И ты все, конечно, потом переделаешь, заменишь это слово на близкое или подвинешь другие — и все вроде бы хорошо, но ты-то знаешь: что там, в тумане, в твоей голове, на ничейной полосе, в небесной какой-то параллельной стихотворной России лежала и лежит настоящая строфа, — та, с лишним слогом. Которого как будто не слышно. Которого — просто — нет. А здесь — есть. Потому что не бывает на русском языке нужных слов. И слог «по» — это тоже лишняя деталь. Всё, как и было обещано.)            Как мы станем умирать, умирать,         мы пойдем друг друга на небе искать,         голубками толстенькими по небу лететь         (у меня в зобу — веселая жизнь, у тебя во рту — веселая смерть),         а в масштабе — как Россия и Польша:         ты поменьше голубком, я — побольше.            ...Вдруг я вижу: это что — за ремешок?         Это Чуня, мой прозрачный дружок.         Ты теперь как целлофановый мешок,         вся видна от кровотока до кишок.          И хотя я не так себе представляю момент умиранья         (ну не быть мне в послесмертии тем же):         — Если хочешь, — предлагаю, — на прощанье         (я побольше сгустком света, ты поменьше),         мой туман с твоим туманом погуляет         над проснувшейся Москвою, как и прежде?          — Давайте! — отвечает собака.         А сама уже тает и тает.          Удивительно всё-таки глупая сука.            5.          ...Полетим на юг Москвы посмотреть — как там Оленька здоровая живёт,         полетим с тобой на запад посмотреть — как там Ирочка счастливая живёт,         и на север полетим посмотреть, как там Сеня с Сашей в Питере живёт,         Рома, Настенька и Светочка живёт         (у меня уже такой большой живот,         что осталось только несколько минут) —         ну живут — и слава богу, что живут.          А собака уже тает и тает.           ...Мне тут снилось однажды: далекий израильский дом,         (всего-то пять дней мы и были с тобою вдвоем),         ты мне всё говорил: ты же темный, как кошкины сны,         потеряешься в городе этом, найдет полицейский, а ты только «мяу» да «ы-ы».         Даже улицы, где ты прописан, ты не знал и, уверен, не знаешь.         А ну отвечай — ведь не знаешь?         И я отвечаю: — Не знаю.         ...но зато я узнал, сколько было в нас волчьей любви...         Пять уж лет как проснулся,         а я только «мяу» да «ы-ы».          А еще я запомнил (при жизни) — дом в Москве и заснеженный дуб:         много было в доме этом — рук её и губ,         девять лет одно лишь дело         было у нее:         тело женское, большое,         тело белое твое.         Ты любила это тело, глупая и нежная,         только где же твое тело, тело твое прежнее?         Девять лет меня хотела, молодела, старилась         (но лисе такое дело никогда не нравилось):         трубки разные во рту, лейкемия белая,         лебедь белая моя, что же ты наделала?..          Но когда один человек уходит, выздоравливает или повесился,         другой человек через несколько лет собирает в мешки оперенье его,         все шмотье: белоснежные крылья, пальто         и штаны — и выносит на лестницу,         и спускается к мусоросборнику — и на сердце его легко.          ...На помойке выпал снег,         и бомжей обрадовал:         у лисы любимых нет,         ей они без надобы.          Как от них лиса устала,         и во сне не рассказать:         четырех сторон ей мало,         надо пятый свет искать.          Но, прощаясь, говорила         (я, точнее, говорил):         — Тех, которых я любила,         я действительно любил.          — Дорогой автоответчик, ты прости меня за ложь,         (ты потом на человечий сам меня переведешь).         Ни английский я не знаю, ни на русском не пою,         я на ломаном туманном тут с тобою говорю.          Жили-были эти люди, неродная мне семья,         я надеюсь, снова будет кто-то счастлив без меня.         Длится долгое свиданье,         слез прощальных — полон рот.         — Дорогие, до свиданья,         здравствуй, жопа, Новый год.   _

----------


## dondublon

Valka Home Page - а lot of poems (russian) about love.
One of it: 
Наум Коржавин
«Столетья сменяются, вьюги метут...» 
	Столетья сменяются, вьюги метут,
	различными думами люди живут.
Но так же упрямо во все времена
его почему-то не любит она.
	А он - и страдает, и очень влюблен...
	Но только, позвольте, да кто ж это он?
Кто? - Может быть, рыцарь, а может, поэт,
но факт, что она - его счастье и свет.
	Что в ней он нашел озаренье свое,
	что страшно остаться ему без нее.
Но сделать не может он здесь ничего...
Кто ж это она, что не любит его?
	Она? - Совершенство. К тому же она
	его на земле понимает одна.
Она всех других и нежней, и умней.
А он лучше всех это чувствует в ней.
	Но все-таки, все-таки тысячу лет
	он любит ее, а она его - нет.
И все же ей по сердцу больше другой -
не столь одержимый, но все ж неплохой.
	Хоть этот намного скучнее того
	(коль древняя песня не лжет про него).
Но песня все так же звучит и сейчас,
а я ведь о песне веду свой рассказ.
	Признаться, я толком и сам не пойму:
	ей по сердцу больше другой. Почему?
Так глупо зачем выбирает она?
А может, не скука ей вовсе страшна?
	А просто как люди ей хочется жить,
	и холодно ей озареньем служить.
Быть может... Не знаю. Ведь я же не Бог.
Но в песне об этом  - ни слова, молчок.
	А может и рыцарь вздыхать устает.
	И сам наконец от нее отстает.
И тоже становится этим другим -
не столь одержимым, но все ж неплохим.
	И слышит в награду покорное: "да"...
	Не знаю. Про то не поют никогда.
Не знаю как в песне, а в жизни земной
и то, и другое случалось со мной.
	Так что ж мне обидно, что тысячи лет
	он любит ее, а она его - нет? 
1960

----------


## Lampada

*Школьные стихи для заучивания наизусть* 2 - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

*Школьные стихи для заучивания наизусть 1* - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

*Юрий Левитанский. 
Завидую, кто быстро пишет...* 
Завидую, кто быстро пишет
и в благости своей не слышит,
как рядом кто-нибудь не спит,
как за стеною кто-то ходит
всю ночь
и места не находит.
Завидую, кто крепко спит,
без сновидений,
и не слышит,
как рядом кто-то трудно дышит,
как не проходит в горле ком,
как валидол под языком
сосулькой мартовскою тает,
а все дыханья не хватает.
Завидую, кто крепко спит,
не видит снов,
и быстро пишет,
и ничего кругом не слышит,
не видит ничего кругом,
а если видит,
если слышит,
то все же пишет о другом,
не думая,
а что же значит,
что за стеною кто-то плачет.
Как я завидую ему,
его уму,
его отваге,
его перу,
его бумаге, чернильнице,
карандашу!
А я так медленно пишу,
как ношу трудную ношу,
как землю черную пашу,
как в стекла зимние дышу -
дышу, дышу
и вдруг
оттаиваю круг.
________________________  *ДИАЛОГ У НОВОГОДНЕЙ ЕЛКИ  * — Что происходит на свете?— А просто зима. 
— Просто зима, полагаете вы?— Полагаю. 
Я ведь и сам, как умею, следы пролагаю 
в ваши уснувшие ранней порою дома.  
— Что же за всем этим будет?— А будет январь. 
— Будет январь, вы считаете?— Да, я считаю. 
Я ведь давно эту белую книгу читаю, 
этот, с картинками вьюги, старинный букварь.  
— Чем же все это окончится?— Будет апрель. 
— Будет апрель, вы уверены?— Да, я уверен. 
Я уже слышал, и слух этот мною проверен, 
будто бы в роще сегодня звенела свирель.  
— Что же из этого следует?— Следует жить, 
шить сарафаны и легкие платья из ситца. 
— Вы полагаете, все это будет носиться? 
— Я полагаю,что все это следует шить.  
—Следует шить, ибо сколько вьюге ни кружить, 
недолговечны ее кабала и опала. 
— Так разрешите же в честь новогоднего бала 
руку на танец, сударыня, вам предложить!    
— Месяц — серебряный шар со свечою внутри, 
и карнавальные маски — по кругу, по кругу! 
— Вальс начинается. Дайте ж, сударыня, руку, 
и — раз-два-три, 
раз-два-три, 
раз-два-три, 
раз-два-три!..

----------

